# Do You Enjoy Baking Dessert & Pastry Foods?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Cakes, pastry type foods including breads for example. Do you enjoy baking/preparing them?

I made some sticky date pudding. It was fun. I really enjoy baking, seeing it come out nicely (more or less so) at the end.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Any time spent in the kitchen cooking is a good time. 

Although I'd prefer not go bake myself in the desert and die of thirst


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Certainly! Baking is great! As for cooking, not so much for me. 

Today, I baked cinnamon roll cupcakes. Sounds interesting, but they really were good.... 

Speaking of dates, during the Easter season, a Middle Eastern delicacy I love is date cookies, which are basically a slightly flaky, buttery dough encompassing pitted, baking dates. The cookie is then put in the oven for some time, and they come out a light golden color. YUM!! (Not to mention the traditional designs "etched" into the dough before it is baked, so they're pretty as well.... )

Sorry, couldn't find a good pic on google.... In America they don't add enough butter! :lol:

WHAT DO YOU BAKE, TALKCLASSICAL??? (I bake in the Beeth*OVEN*, then go about *HAYDN* the cookies, so that I don't have to go *CHOPIN* for ingredients to make more.... That way, there's no need for any *LISZT*....)


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

*Haydn Cookies* sound awesome - whatever that really is! I think cookies are going to be my next dessert baking. And the nice scent of the stuff that permeates throughout the kitchen just reminds me of all sorts of things.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Baking Desert:








Sorry, couldn't resist. Back to the intent of the OP now.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Any time spent in the kitchen cooking is a good time.
> 
> Although I'd prefer not go bake myself in the desert and die of thirst


You just gave me an idea that maybe I should move my notebook to the kitchen to bake my deserts more often!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

ArtMusic said:


> You just gave me an idea that maybe I should move my notebook to the kitchen to bake my deserts more often!


Just be sure to have a plentiful supply of water with you: a primary rule of baking deserts is hydration, hydration, hydration.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I can't say I personally do it too often, but when I do, I love it  Upside-down pineapple cake was the most recent dessert I made ^_^


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

One of the most elaborate desserts I ever "made":

Bought apple pie (lol :lol, bought choc chip cookies (again, lol :lol, random lollies, custard, jelly and other stuff.....all mixed up together


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I used to enjoy cooking and I'm a good cook but I am heartily sick of it. Night after night, "what's for dinner mum", and trying to fit it all around driving kids to after school activities. So the less extra time I spend in the kitchen, the better. I'm too fat anyway to justify piling sugar and butter into myself.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I love to bake (and cook), but stopped baking regularly as avoid eating anything containing sugar and/or flour (health reasons!)

/ptr


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Cue Crudblud with about a billion baking recipes and tips and tricks..........


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I hate baking. I will never bake anything ever again.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't bake as a public health service to humanity


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> I hate baking. I will never bake anything ever again.


 you can't be serious! what happened???


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I used to bake a lot of things: Hefenkranz, Poppyseed Rolls, Banana Bread, Käsekuchen, Muffins, Oatmeal Cookies and all kinds of Bread. One of my favourites is a slightly enhanced recipe from _Joy of Cooking_, called Old-World Chocolate Spice Cake with Citron. I don't like the sweet, sticky stuff, so I cut down the sugar in the recipes to generally no more than ¼-⅓ cup with excellent results and I never coat my creations with icing or glazes. Good baking doesn't need to be concealed under a cape of sugar to be appealing. To the contrary! I don't like washing dishes, so I have baked much less in recent years, but I have a bread machine that I use weekly


----------



## Rehydration (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes, however my parents think it much easier to provide pre-made mix.
I'd like to make up my own recipe someday, but baking from scratch is still rewarding.
There was Friday when I made brownies, except they didn't qualify as brownies. They weren't crusty on the top like they should have been, and there was a thick icing that somehow ended up on the bottom.
But they were still good! I have no idea why my sister refused to eat them . . .


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

You guys are good! There's something very satisfying baking sweet foods/desserts and pastry foods. It's nice to impress the gal with especially the deserts.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

> You guys are good! There's something very satisfying baking sweet foods/desserts and pastry foods. It's nice to impress the gal with especially the deserts.


Being a gal, if one can impress me, I'd definitely say SCIENCE DISCUSSION over pastries almost any day! :lol:

But then again, that's just me.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Every Christmas! Baking is a great tradition in my family, I know how to make all sorts of Swedish things for that. Then in the summer, I make pies, also Swedish recipe.  If I know how to make _anything_, I know how to make a mean pie.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Every Christmas! Baking is a great tradition in my family, I know how to make all sorts of Swedish things for that. Then in the summer, I make pies, also Swedish recipe.  If I know how to make _anything_, I know how to make a mean pie.


What kind of pies? And you favorite?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

mstar said:


> What kind of pies? And you favorite?


I make apple, blackberry, and rhubarb pies all with the same delectable crust. I think rhubarb is my favorite.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I make apple, blackberry, and rhubarb pies all with the same delectable crust. I think rhubarb is my favorite.


Never tried rhubarb pie.... Got to do it this year. Aha! *Huilunsoittaja, I am officially calling you out for inspiring me to try.... Rhubarb pie.*


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

My rhubarb pie I made this past summer (crumble crust on top):


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> My rhubarb pie I made this past summer (crumble crust on top):
> 
> View attachment 25319


Please, HSTA, you're making me hungry.... Please send me a piece of rhubarb pie RIGHT NOW for my poor hunger to be calmed.... :lol:

As for me, I happen to enjoy cupcakes very much - sometimes I bake them for my Sunday School class or for a bake sale. I don't have a picture, since I am certainly not the photographer in my family, but when I get one perhaps I'll post it here.... And get revenge on you in terms of increases of appetite.... :lol:


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Every Christmas! Baking is a great tradition in my family, I know how to make all sorts of Swedish things for that. Then in the summer, I make pies, also Swedish recipe.  If I know how to make _anything_, I know how to make a mean pie.


That just sounds delicious! Go on then, post the recipe!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Brownies make the world go round


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> Brownies make the world go round


Forget it, Cosmos! It's either myself or Wagner who makes the world go round! :lol: (Kiddings)


----------

